# article: Is this the tipping point for delivery by robot? The pandemic has created oddly perfect market conditions for robots to thrive.



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.zdnet.com/article/is-this-the-tipping-point-for-delivery-by-robot/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.zdnet.com/article/is-this-the-tipping-point-for-delivery-by-robot/


Sinister DEFENSE CONTRACTOR GOOGLE/ D.A.R.P.A. THINKS SO !
















They also DARE you to come out of your house if you have been " CONTACT TRACED".



jeanocelot said:


> https://www.zdnet.com/article/is-this-the-tipping-point-for-delivery-by-robot/


Your article reminds me to put a steel pipe bumber on my pickup truck

" HOLD MY BEER "!

" WATCH THIS " !!!









* SMACK !
CRUNCH
CRUNCH
DRAG . . . .

PLASTIC DRAGGING AT 70 M.P.H. IS VERY LOUD !


----------

